# Good Luck Brad.T



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

*Everyone should be sure to wish Brad.T (moderator) good luck as he travels out to Rawlins, Wyoming for the National Coyote Calling Championships this week! He'll do a great job of representing North Dakota and Nodak Outdoors.*

Good luck man. Don't have too much fun! :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Eric I appreciate and your right i will do my best to represent our great state and this great site while i'm out there. And i will see if we can't shoot a few coyotes in the process :wink:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Wishing you luck from the Ozarks Dewey


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Knock 'em dead Brad!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Good luck Brad! Let us all know how things went for you...


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Best of luck to you! :beer:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Yes, good luck Brad!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

:sniper: :sniper: Shoot low they're riding shetlands. :sniper: :sniper:

Seriously GOOD LUCK. Show um what Nodakieun's can do.......


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Bring home the trophey :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Shoot those Yotes!
Knock'em dead Brad.
Derek


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good Luck Man!!

I think that calls for a sound clip to hear some Brad's calling techniques..


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck Brad, we're all pulling for ya.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey guys i figured i would post the results.

We had 40 mile an hour winds both days and made for real tough calling! However some people were able to hunt through it pretty well. 11 coyotes won the tournament with 10 coming in second and 8 for third after that it was a lot of ties at 5 and 6 and four. We were able to place this year with four coyotes and taking 10th place! We also shot the smallest coyote in the tournament bringing us another $540.00 which always helps. Overall we had a blast and made sure that everyone knew where ND was and How to get to NodakOutdoors.com!

Hopefully next year the wind will die down a little and we can have a few more come in.

Brad


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations!

Sounds like you guys had a good tourney. Hopefully you were able to make a few bucks (a lot of your money I suppose went to the cost of getting out there, etc.) That's pretty neat to say you got 10th at a National thing like that.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats!

Sounds like you had fun and that's what counts! Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice job!! :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats :beer: :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

so I suppose I have to help flesh coyotes all day tomorrow then huh Bee-Rad?? :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

No drew they keep the coyotes but i will need a flesher a little later after deer hunting slows down


----------

